# The debate on the release of police videos



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Why would there be a debate about the release of police videos? If an incident goes to court, the video should be released immediately. There shouldn't be a need for a court order. Is it because they're more worried about saving face?

Illinois, other states debate laws for police videos | Fox News


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

txmarine6531 said:


> Why would there be a debate about the release of police videos? If an incident goes to court, the video should be released immediately. There shouldn't be a need for a court order. Is it because they're more worried about saving face?
> 
> Illinois, other states debate laws for police videos | Fox News


It's simple, the police do not like to be policed. They do not like to be on video because they use tactics that violate people rights on a daily basis.

It's the only profession that I know of where it's acceptable to out right lie.

Invoke your rights and see how pissed they get. I had a cop ask me one night where I was going and why.....I politely said its none of the city's business where I've been or why because failed to come to a complete stop at a stop sign. He was furious.

Maybe I should have asked him how big his wife's boobs are since we are asking personal questions.

No I'm not anti police, I'm pro citizens rights.

And I would like to add it's common for the local district attorney's office to present a lop sided case to the grand jury and charge people with crimes they know they can't win in court. They want to cause financial hardship and public humiliation or get you to take a plea.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

txmarine6531 said:


> Why would there be a debate about the release of police videos? If an incident goes to court, the video should be released immediately. There shouldn't be a need for a court order. Is it because they're more worried about saving face?
> 
> Illinois, other states debate laws for police videos | Fox News


The biggest reason they are withheld are to preserve the integrity of the investigation, and I personally would argue so that a potential jury pool doesn't get contaminated. Things are different now with social media, if there is an officer involved shooting or other use of force that goes to trial a video will get thousands of views. I think once a video has been offered as evidence in court it defiantly should be released.



> It's simple, the police do not like to be policed. They do not like to be on video because they use tactics that violate people rights on a daily basis.


That might be the case in a few isolated incidents but anymore most officers want interactions recorded. It bails them out when citizens make false claims/complaints against them.



> Invoke your rights and see how pissed they get. I had a cop ask me one night where I was going and why.....I politely said its none of the city's business where I've been or why because failed to come to a complete stop at a stop sign. He was furious.


And I bet you got cited. Don't get me wrong, I'm extremely pro citizens rights as well, I can't stand it when an officer goes all gestapo and there is a time where you should invoke your rights such as when they demand to search your car etc. That being said, you could have answered his questions, especially if you weren't doing anything wrong. It would have been a small courtesy and it probably would have gotten a better outcome for you.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

So if I tell him where I'm going and why......he doesn't write me a ticket. 

Is that what you are implying ?

Screw him, write the ticket, I have plenty of money.

It took him longer to write the ticket than it took me to make the money to pay it. Lol !


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I am not against the police but I am pro police the police and I am defiantly against militarized police. I spent a year working for the prison system in Georgia and worked in the prison system in Michigan for 4 years. I have seen creative writing when it comes to prisoner disciplinary reports and officers covering for each other. I may have or may have not seen constitutional rights violated. If I have seen this on the inside, what happens on the outside.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Any lawyer can make the argument that his client can not get a fair trial by tainting the jury pool with evidence or interpretation of that evidence prior to trial.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> So if I tell him where I'm going and why......he doesn't write me a ticket.
> 
> Is that what you are implying ?
> 
> ...


Cops don't care where you are going or coming from, unless you have just left a known drug area.
Cops ask questions because they want to see if you have alcohol on your breath.

Oh, MOST cops are just like you and I - they will treat others the way they are treated.
Go off on me with a crappy attitude, and you'll get it right back.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Cops don't care where you are going or coming from, unless you have just left a known drug area.
> Cops ask questions because they want to see if you have alcohol on your breath.
> 
> Oh, MOST cops are just like you and I - they will treat others the way they are treated.
> Go off on me with a crappy attitude, and you'll get it right back.


Exactly, they don't care where I've been or where I'm going. They want to engage you in conversation to determine if you are impaired or to use something you say for probable cause.

Me invoking my rights should not be considered a bad attitude.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> It's simple, the police do not like to be policed. They do not like to be on video because they use tactics that violate people rights on a daily basis.


Just look at YouTube, there is hundreds of videos where police are violating rights. Now, I know all police are not bad but something has to give.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I have a few friends who are police officers. I know exactly what they do and what to say and not to say when pulled over. 

Couple of years ago police friend pulled over a fireman who was drunk. Rather than taking him to jail the officer called the fireman commanding officer and they sent a fire truck to check him over for diabetes. Well after about an hour of dicking around on the side of the road they let him go. 


You or I would have been in handcuffs, lost out license to drive and paid 5 grand between lawyers and fines.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> Me invoking my rights should not be considered a bad attitude.


It all depends on how you do it.
You can catch more flies with honey than you can with vinegar, as my Granny always said.

Granted, I have never been in more trouble than a simple traffic stop, but I have always spoken to the officer as a fellow human being doing his job, and have never had a bad experience. Gotten off with a verbal warning more than once.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

It shouldn't matter how I do it. First amendment doesn't say I have to be nice. If the police officer doesn't recognize that and accept it then maybe they picked the wrong line of work. 

Now I'm not trying to be difficult but those are the facts. It takes a special person to have power and not abuse it and accept that the citizens ultimately have rights, and that includes the right to be a jerk.

The police department is a reflection of society. There are good and bad. I appreciate the good ones.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> Exactly, they don't care where I've been or where I'm going. They want to engage you in conversation to determine if you are impaired or to use something you say for probable cause.
> 
> Me invoking my rights should not be considered a bad attitude.


is that not the job of a constable on patrol (cop) or a law enforcement officer? you know to prevent / detect crime? so asking questions is one way they can do this.
I would rather have peace officers being a little more thorough then lazy wouldn't you even if it is a hassle to me.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It all depends on how you do it.
> *You can catch more flies with honey than you can with vinegar*, as my Granny always said.
> 
> Granted, I have never been in more trouble than a simple traffic stop, but I have always spoken to the officer as a fellow human being doing his job, and have never had a bad experience. Gotten off with a verbal warning more than once.


that was ants not fly's why cause fly's love shit over everything.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> I have a few friends who are police officers. I know exactly what they do and what to say and not to say when pulled over.
> 
> Couple of years ago police friend pulled over a fireman who was drunk. Rather than taking him to jail the officer called the fireman commanding officer and they sent a fire truck to check him over for diabetes. Well after about an hour of dicking around on the side of the road they let him go.
> 
> You or I would have been in handcuffs, lost out license to drive and paid 5 grand between lawyers and fines.


 We all know they look out for each other , what's wrong with that , you and I would do the same thing if we were in there shoes . " Here's Your Sign " .


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

the only people who need to see the videos are the people(jury) or person(judge) making a decisions on if what ever happened was justified , a violation, or BS. 
the general public is not even in the equation of need to know. This is one of the issues we have today EVERYONE just has to be in EVERONE ELSE"S business.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> is that not the job of a constable on patrol (cop) or a law enforcement officer? you know to prevent / detect crime? so asking questions is one way they can do this.
> I would rather have peace officers being a little more thorough then lazy wouldn't you even if it is a hassle to me.


That's fine if he asks, just don't get pissed when I invoke my right not to answer.


Targetshooter said:


> We all know they look out for each other , what's wrong with that , you and I would do the same thing if we were in there shoes . " Here's Your Sign " .


Police do not have the authority to look the other way when a felony is committed.

I would've locked him up. Drunks need to be taken off the road, not warned and let go.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> It shouldn't matter how I do it. First amendment doesn't say I have to be nice. If the police officer doesn't recognize that and accept it then maybe they picked the wrong line of work.
> 
> Now I'm not trying to be difficult but those are the facts. It takes a special person to have power and not abuse it and accept that the citizens ultimately have rights, and that includes the right to be a jerk.
> 
> The police department is a reflection of society. There are good and bad. I appreciate the good ones.


Based on your statement you sure act like a BLM maggot. People who like to hide behind their rights so they can be an asshole. Nothing wrong with exercising your rights, but if you act like an ass, one day you will meet the wrong cop and you will be put in your place.

Yeah, the next time a cop pulls you over, go ahead ask about his wife's breast and lets see what happens. You got a lot of growing up to do tough guy....


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> the only people who need to see the videos are the people(jury) or person(judge) making a decisions on if what ever happened was justified , a violation, or BS.
> the general public is not even in the equation of need to know. This is one of the issues we have today EVERYONE just has to be in EVERONE ELSE"S business.


For the sake of transparency I do think such videos should be released after that evidence has been produced in a court of law, not before and the reason I argue this is because the internet and social media has made the world that much of a smaller place. Just look how a small portion of the evidence in the Steven Avery trial has everybody in such an uproar.



> I have a few friends who are police officers. I know exactly what they do and what to say and not to say when pulled over.
> 
> Couple of years ago police friend pulled over a fireman who was drunk. Rather than taking him to jail the officer called the fireman commanding officer and they sent a fire truck to check him over for diabetes. Well after about an hour of dicking around on the side of the road they let him go.
> 
> You or I would have been in handcuffs, lost out license to drive and paid 5 grand between lawyers and fines.


Shocks me that this still happens. MAD changed everything when it came to drunk driving enforcement. Back in the day if you knew the officers they would just follow you home or give you a lift. Now it doesn't matter who you are, I've seen 4 or 5 from various departments around here get charged and lose their jobs over it.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> the citizens ultimately have rights, and that includes the right to be a jerk.


If you want to be a jerk, be a jerk. But don't be a jerk in the name of 1A. Jerks that hide behind 1A always cry and whine when someone smashes their face. They always complain that their right to speak has been violated when the truth is, they have yapped their gums a little too much and someone put a stop to it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have over a span of time found out that conversation is different when you are no confrontational. No sense in being irate unless the situation is dire. Only you know that.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

6811 said:


> Based on your statement you sure act like a BLM maggot. People who like to hide behind their rights so they can be an asshole. Nothing wrong with exercising your rights, but if you act like an ass, one day you will meet the wrong cop and you will be put in your place.
> 
> Yeah, the next time a cop pulls you over, go ahead ask about his wife's breast and lets see what happens. You got a lot of growing up to do tough guy....


Right, a cop will put me in my place. Typical cop attitude. I'll hand the officer my lawyers card and watch him eat crow. The police work for me, I don't work for the police.

Next time I call the police to handle a noise complaint, which is part of their JOB maybe he will not suggest poisoning my neighbors dog. He was a real fine officer of the law.

Maybe when I call for them to enforce the speed limit and while he is sitting in my driveway and a car goes by at 50 in a 20 and I point it out.....he will do more than shrug his shoulders. Yeah fine officers.

I don't have to hide behind my rights. My rights are God given.....not dictated by a man with a badge and a gun.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

6811 said:


> If you want to be a jerk, be a jerk. But don't be a jerk in the name of 1A. Jerks that hide behind 1A always cry and whine when someone smashes their face. They always complain that their right to speak has been violated when the truth is, they have yapped their gums a little too much and someone put a stop to it.


So you really don't believe in the 1st amendment. You can't have it both ways. You remind me of a politician, you have rights until we say you don't have rights.


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

You can exercise your right to free speech all you want. Nobody has to listen.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> the only people who need to see the videos are the people(jury) or person(judge) making a decisions on if what ever happened was justified , a violation, or BS.
> the general public is not even in the equation of need to know. This is one of the issues we have today EVERYONE just has to be in EVERONE ELSE"S business.


It is the publics right to be in the police or governments business. When the government gets out of line it is our job to put them back inline. Public outcry gets results especially by those in elected positions. If videos are kept locked up then how do you get results in protecting your constitutional rights.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

The only rights a few of you seem to care about is the 2nd amendment.

I want ALL my rights protected. There's more to freedom than just having a gun.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

The 2nd amendment guaranties the rest of your rights. It isn't just the 2nd.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Well I'm going to the gun range. Before I do though I'm going to unload my guns and put them in a locked case. 

That way if my left tire touches the yellow line and I get pulled over by the POLICE I won't go to jail. 

Instead of standing up for my 2nd amendment rights our sheriff tries to undermine it. 

But he's a great guy and kisses babies and protects me.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> Right, a cop will put me in my place. Typical cop attitude. I'll hand the officer my lawyers card and watch him eat crow. The police work for me, I don't work for the police.
> 
> Next time I call the police to handle a noise complaint, which is part of their JOB maybe he will not suggest poisoning my neighbors dog. He was a real fine officer of the law.
> 
> ...


I'm curious.
How old are you? Twenties, maybe?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Well I'm going to the gun range. Before I do though I'm going to unload my guns and put them in a locked case.
> 
> That way if my left tire touches the yellow line and I get pulled over by the POLICE I won't go to jail.
> 
> ...


Good luck practicing those 1 mile sniper shots!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Right, a cop will put me in my place. Typical cop attitude. I'll hand the officer my lawyers card and watch him eat crow. The police work for me, I don't work for the police.
> 
> Next time I call the police to handle a noise complaint, which is part of their JOB maybe he will not suggest poisoning my neighbors dog. He was a real fine officer of the law.
> 
> ...


So what did you do with the bad cop? Did you make a complaint to internal affairs, DOJ or Attorney General? Or did you just whine about it and pretend to be tough on the internet by claiming how you want to be a jerk around them? If you are not going to take action nothing is going to happen...


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

6811 said:


> So what did you do with the bad cop? Did you make a complaint to internal affairs, DOJ or Attorney General? Or did you just whine about it and pretend to be tough on the internet by claiming how you want to be a jerk around them? If you are not going to take action nothing is going to happen...


I'm going to go with option B. In fact I would be surprised if he said anything conflicting at all to the officer.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

6811 said:


> So what did you do with the bad cop? Did you make a complaint to internal affairs, DOJ or Attorney General? Or did you just whine about it and pretend to be tough on the internet by claiming how you want to be a jerk around them? If you are not going to take action nothing is going to happen...


I called the news. You know how cops hate to be on camera when the spotlight is on them and not a perp walk. So after two months and countless calls, they were out doing their JOB enforcing the speed limit the next day.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I'm going to go with option B. In fact I would be surprised if he said anything conflicting at all to the officer.


Cops do not scare me. They are the janitors of the justice system. I have money and money buys justice in America, don't forget that.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I'm going to go with option B. In fact I would be surprised if he said anything conflicting at all to the officer.


You got it right, option B....


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

6811 said:


> Did you make a complaint to internal affairs...


I have personal experience with Kent County Michigan internal affairs and they were a joke. Unless a citizen has video proof they are not going to do anything.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> I called the news. You know how cops hate to be on camera when the spotlight is on them and not a perp walk. So after two months and countless calls, they were out doing their JOB enforcing the speed limit the next day.


Why don't you call the news next time your neighbor's dog barks at you again... And that money you speak of, are those yours or are they your mama's money?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I have personal experience with Kent County Michigan internal affairs and they were a joke. Unless a citizen has video proof they are not going to do anything.


Most of the time IA are worthless, DOJ and AG has to be notified too and you need to demand for answers.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Ever hear of code blue ? Lol !! 

It's so bad around here people started putting a piece of blue tape with a piece of black tape above and below the blue tape to make a sort of flag on their bumper. 

You know what that was for ? So other cops would know that's a cops family member. 

When word got around town that was the case, everybody started doing it. 

Now you know what the signal is ??? Put your cop friends badge number on the car. 

Lmfao and they don't think any things wrong with that. 

Selective enforcement at its finest.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> I called the news. You know how cops hate to be on camera when the spotlight is on them and not a perp walk. So after two months and countless calls, they were out doing their JOB enforcing the speed limit the next day.


I thought you where going to the range. Did the big bad popo tell you to go home?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

6811 said:


> Why don't you call the news next time your neighbor's dog barks at you again... And that money you speak of, are those yours or are they your mama's money?


I would probably get a better result. I know it would get a faster one.

It's my money. It insures my freedom more than a gun can. As it stands now I can't hardly get back and forth to the range and still be legal.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I thought you where going to the range. Did the big bad popo tell you to go home?


I'm on the way. We have things called smartphones that connect to the Internet.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Cops are a lot like teachers. They take the job because they care about people / community / the human condition. The problem exists several layers of administration above them. These are the layers that create impossible no-win scenarios that leave officers at risk and provide no real "police added value." Security Theater like the TSA at the airport. Now cops have to jump through a bunch of hoops to pull you over and then when you invoke your rights, you start shutting off avenues that the administration above him/her wants them to complete.

I think cops should wear cameras. They have a job that requires them to temporarily suspend certain rights and liberties; that requires review.
I think that footage should be available to the public on request after a period of time - say 6 weeks?

But more importantly, I think lawmakers and administrators that hide behind a desk and push paperwork and write memos all day should have to get behind the wheel of a squad car from time to time.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Why would you unload your guns and put them in a locked case?



Operator6 said:


> Well I'm going to the gun range. Before I do though I'm going to unload my guns and put them in a locked case.
> 
> That way if my left tire touches the yellow line and I get pulled over by the POLICE I won't go to jail.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I thought you where going to the range. Did the big bad popo tell you to go home?


Why the condescending remarks, this is more or less a debate. You know democrats have a reputation of doing that.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Why would you unload your guns and put them in a locked case?


Guy riding with me doesn't have a CCW permit.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Why the condescending remarks, this is more or less a debate. You know democrats have a reputation of doing that.


It's simple. He is losing the debate.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Ever hear of code blue ? Lol !!
> 
> It's so bad around here people started putting a piece of blue tape with a piece of black tape above and below the blue tape to make a sort of flag on their bumper.
> 
> ...


This is the reason why cops don't care about the thin blue line stickers on peoples car. And if you try the badge number to get out of a jam, you get hauled away for impersonating a police officer. If you use your cop friends badge or ID number, you get detained and your buddy has to respond to the scene and explain why you are throwing his numbers around to get by. That crap doesn't work, unless you live in hazzard county and boss Hogg is your mayor.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

6811 said:


> This is the reason why cops don't care about the thin blue line stickers on peoples car. And if you try the badge number to get out of a jam, you get hauled away for impersonating a police officer. If you use your cop friends badge or ID number, you get detained and your buddy has to respond to the scene and explain why you are throwing his numbers around to get by. That crap doesn't work, unless you live in hazzard county and boss Hogg is your mayor.


OH they use to care about the black and blue tape.

There's nothing illegal about putting numbers on your bumper. There's also no law against saying your friend is officer X.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> Cops are a lot like teachers. They take the job because they care about people / community / the human condition. The problem exists several layers of administration above them. These are the layers that create impossible no-win scenarios that leave officers at risk and provide no real "police added value." Security Theater like the TSA at the airport. Now cops have to jump through a bunch of hoops to pull you over and then when you invoke your rights, you start shutting off avenues that the administration above him/her wants them to complete.
> 
> I think cops should wear cameras. They have a job that requires them to temporarily suspend certain rights and liberties; that requires review.
> I think that footage should be available to the public on request after a period of time - say 6 weeks?
> ...


I agree 100%. I see nothing wrong with making body camera's mandatory for all officers but officers should not face discipline every time somebody gets their feelings hurt.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> Cops are a lot like teachers. They take the job because they care about people / community / the human condition. The problem exists several layers of administration above them. These are the layers that create impossible no-win scenarios that leave officers at risk and provide no real "police added value." Security Theater like the TSA at the airport. Now cops have to jump through a bunch of hoops to pull you over and then when you invoke your rights, you start shutting off avenues that the administration above him/her wants them to complete.
> 
> I think cops should wear cameras. They have a job that requires them to temporarily suspend certain rights and liberties; that requires review.
> I think that footage should be available to the public on request after a period of time - say 6 weeks?
> ...


Most cops don't mind cameras, in fact they like it. It helps a lot in court cases and prevents the courts from minimizing the charges and penalties. As for releasing footages, personally I have no issues with it. However, this practice can benefit a bad cop. Courts may decide that the jury had been tainted and bad cop walks.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

6811 said:


> Most cops don't mind cameras, in fact they like it. It helps a lot in court cases and prevents the courts from minimizing the charges and penalties. As for releasing footages, personally I have no issues with it. However, this practice can benefit a bad cop. Courts may decide that the jury had been tainted and bad cop walks.


I know one cop who hates cameras. The one in Chicago that unloaded 16 rounds into that teenager. I bet he hates cameras.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> OH they use to care about the black and blue tape.
> 
> There's nothing illegal about putting numbers on your bumper. There's also no law against saying your friend is officer X.


Yes no law against it. You get an experienced cop and you pull that I'm friends with officer X, you are toast.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

6811 said:


> Yes no law against it. You get an experienced cop and you pull that I'm friends with officer X, you are toast.


Negative, there is no law that states I can't name my associates.

You know what I find puzzling? Our local county sheriff department absolutely can't stand the city cops and vise versa. Struggle for power and resources is why.

Both departments absolutely hate constables who are elected law enforcement. It's well
Know that if a constable tries to arrest you that the sherif at the county jail will refuse to take you.....at that point you are free to go because the constable has no jail to hold you in. It's a real hoot


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Negative, there is no law that states I can't name my associates.


See the problem here is you think that cops are just the janitors of the courts. You get a cop that has experience in investigations, believe me, you may find yourself in a lock up.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> I know one cop who hates cameras. The one in Chicago that unloaded 16 rounds into that teenager. I bet he hates cameras.


You know him personally?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

6811 said:


> See the problem here is you think that cops are just the janitors of the courts. You get a cop that has experience in investigations, believe me, you may find yourself in a lock up.


For what ? Lol !!!! Cops do not get to decide if I stay in lock up. Hence the janitor comment. They sweep up and the Judge lets them
Out. 


6811 said:


> You know him personally?


Of course not. I know of him. As does everyone that watches the news. Thank God for the news.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> For what ? Lol !!!! Cops do not get to decide if I stay in lock up. Hence the janitor comment. They sweep up and the Judge lets them
> Out.
> 
> Of course not. I know of him. As does everyone that watches the news. Thank God for the news.


On no, cops don't decide who stays in jail. But they sure as hell can put you in it.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

6811 said:


> On no, cops don't decide who stays in jail. But they sure as hell can put you in it.


They better have a good reason, like the person has broken a law. Don't you agree ?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> ...Thank God for the news.


WHAT!?!?! Thank God for the NEWS?!?!?

If you like agenda driven lies, rumor and bullshat...We haven't had truthful reporting of news in many years.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> WHAT!?!?! Thank God for the NEWS?!?!?
> 
> If you like agenda driven lies, rumor and bullshat...We haven't had truthful reporting of news in many years.


Our local news helps on a multitude of issues. Local Politicians and local government agencies in general HATE to be exposed.

Local news cast turned me on to a new gunshop. Went and did an interview and it was positive.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> They better have a good reason, like the person has broken a law. Don't you agree ?


Most definitely... And if you use a police officer's name to get out of jam, you get jammed up. Spoiled brats, whiners and people who think they are better than everyone else always dig a hole for themselves. They tend to get themselves in more trouble because of their mouth.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

6811 said:


> Most definitely... And if you use a police officer's name to get out of jam, you get jammed up. Spoiled brats, whiners and people who think they are better than everyone else always dig a hole for themselves. They tend to get themselves in more trouble because of their mouth.


Again, there's no law that states I can't disclose my friends or associates. So what are you implying ?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Again, there's no law that states I can't disclose my friends or associates. So what are you implying ?


So when you get pulled over by a cop.... Then you name your cop friends, what are you implying? Am I supposed to let you go? Am I NOT supposed to cite you for your violations because you are good friends with officer X? So what do you say to that? Be careful, your next answer might be the magic word that puts you in jail.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

6811 said:


> So when you get pulled over by a cop.... Then you name your cop friends, what are you implying? Am I supposed to let you go? Am I NOT supposed to cite you for your violations because you are good friends with officer X? So what do you say to that? Be careful, your next answer might be the magic word that puts you in jail.


Those are your assumptions. I simply stated I know officer X. I'd say, write the ticket, I have plenty of money. Then I'd say, I'll let my friend officer X know I met you.......

Then I might just quit talking at all and get my pen and paper out to communicate. They love that. Especially in the rain.

Or I might just hand him my lawyers card and tell him if he has anymore questions he can call my attorney. They love that move too.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Those are your assumptions. I simply stated I know officer X. I'd say, write the ticket, I have plenty of money. Then I'd say, I'll let my friend officer X know I met you.......
> 
> Then I might just quit talking at all and get my pen and paper out to communicate. They love that. Especially in the rain.
> 
> Or I might just hand him my lawyers card and tell him if he has anymore questions he can call my attorney. They love that move too.


There you go, exercise your 5A. That's more like it. Your whining is not going to help you, in most cases it causes more problems. Me personally, you can sue me if you want... Hell you can even beat me up if you like. Just dont cry or whine... That really irritates me.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

6811 said:


> There you go, exercise your 5A. That's more like it. Your whining is not going to help you, in most cases it causes more problems. Me personally, you can sue me if you want... Hell you can even beat me up if you like. Just dont cry or whine... That really irritates me.


I'll exercise the 1st, 2nd and the 5th. It's my right.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> For the sake of transparency I do think such videos should be released after that evidence has been produced in a court of law, not before and the reason I argue this is because the internet and social media has made the world that much of a smaller place. Just look how a small portion of the evidence in the Steven Avery trial has everybody in such an uproar.
> 
> Shocks me that this still happens. MAD changed everything when it came to drunk driving enforcement. Back in the day if you knew the officers they would just follow you home or give you a lift. Now it doesn't matter who you are, I've seen 4 or 5 from various departments around here get charged and lose their jobs over it.


the problem with releasing a video is A- nobody wants the truth only the truth they want to see. and B -someone will say the film was doctored or some kind of BS and C- it will cause more problems so I would just keep the doors locked up on it.
again the general public does not need to know everything all the time especially when it does not pertain to anything in their life just so they can have an excuse to act all azz'd up.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> Those are your assumptions. I simply stated I know officer X. I'd say, write the ticket, I have plenty of money. Then I'd say, I'll let my friend officer X know I met you.......
> 
> Then I might just quit talking at all and get my pen and paper out to communicate. They love that. Especially in the rain.
> 
> Or I might just hand him my lawyers card and tell him if he has anymore questions he can call my attorney. They love that move too.


so if you have lots of money why even say anything at all and just pay the fine or get a lawyer why bitch abut it to everyone you know or see? HEY I KNOW OFFICER X TOO SHE IS A HOTTY blah blah blah .


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> the problem with releasing a video is A- nobody wants the truth only the truth they want to see. and B -someone will say the film was doctored or some kind of BS and C- it will cause more problems so I would just keep the doors locked up on it.
> again the general public does not need to know everything all the time especially when it does not pertain to anything in their life just so they can have an excuse to act all azz'd up.


Welcome to the POLICE state. Nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

damn all this on a just what if? well what if the cop just drew his weapon and @#$%*(@)@)!_!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> so if you have lots of money why even say anything at all and just pay the fine or get a lawyer why bitch abut it to everyone you know or see? HEY I KNOW OFFICER X TOO SHE IS A HOTTY blah blah blah .


Simply because I can. I do not need a reason to exercise my rights. Some people can't understand that. If you do not exercise your rights you will eventually not have any rights.

That's why me expressing my 1st amendment rights are being viewed by some on this forum as having a " bad attitude "


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> damn all this on a just what if? well what if the cop just drew his weapon and @#$%*(@)@)!_!


That's what the police officer in Chicago did and now he is on trial for murder.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Welcome to the POLICE state. Nothing to see here, move along.


comparing that to a police stat is freaking retarted to the extreme and you know it
a police state my lord man talk about blowing things out proportion!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> Simply because I can. I do not need a reason to exercise my rights. Some people can't understand that. If you do not exercise your rights you will eventually not have any rights.
> 
> That's why me expressing my 1st amendment rights are being viewed by some on this forum as having a " bad attitude "


the problem is --
if you exorcising your rights violate everyone else's then were do you draw the line 
are you more important than me or him or her? that's the problem you want to be treated like an individual but not singled out as one.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> comparing that to a police stat is freaking retarted to the extreme and you know it
> a police state my lord man talk about blowing things out proportion!


How else are you going to hold the government accountable with out video proof. Take your word on it. Don't think so.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> That's what the police officer in Chicago did and now he is on trial for murder.


do you live in Chicago? then why do you care what happened there --I bet you don't even live in the USA.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> How else are you going to hold the government accountable with out video proof. Take your word on it. Don't think so.


a video is not really proof -physical evidence is.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

and before you answer that a video is proof then prove darth vader existed in a galaxy far far away a long time ago and if so then there is the proof that there is intelligent life in outer space.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm sure a video will put you in prison.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> It is the publics right to be in the police or governments business. When the government gets out of line it is our job to put them back inline. Public outcry gets results especially by those in elected positions. If videos are kept locked up then how do you get results in protecting your constitutional rights.


I still stand on this statement. Without videos it is a my word against your word and that is hard to prove. Videos being released keeps the government honest.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> do you live in Chicago? then why do you care what happened there --I bet you don't even live in the USA.


No I do not live in Chicago. I care what happened there because I'm an American.

I have homes in Florida,Alabama and Mississippi. I do business all over the United States and four foreign countries.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> I'll exercise the 1st, 2nd and the 5th. It's my right.


Yes, good for you... But please stop whining. For someone named operator6 you sure sound like a spoiled brat. Aren't you supposed to be a spec ops military man or something? you are whining like a ten year old playing call of duty on Xbox.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

6811 said:


> Yes, good for you... But please stop whining. For someone named operator6 you sure sound like a spoiled brat. Aren't you supposed to be a spec ops military man or something? you are whining like a ten year old playing call of duty on Xbox.


When did exercising your rights become whining ?

I see you do not want to debate the facts any longer. Have a wonderful evening, I hope you learned a thing or two.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I agree 100%. I see nothing wrong with making body camera's mandatory for all officers but officers should not face discipline every time somebody gets their feelings hurt.


You are absolutely right about that.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> When did exercising your rights become whining ?
> 
> I see you do not want to debate the facts any longer. Have a wonderful evening, I hope you learned a thing or two.


Nope, I did not learn anything from you Mr operator. I have met many folks like you and I hope you can sense that I have no respect for you. Regardless of how many property you have or where you do your business, no matter how much money you have, you are still a jerk. But you still have hope, cause you are honest enough to say or realize that you are a jerk.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Here is one for you guys...
Bill would make it a crime to videotape police in Arizona



> Bill would make it a crime to videotape police in Arizona:
> It could soon be illegal for the public to shoot close-up video of police officers, even on public property.
> 
> Sen. John Kavanagh, R-Fountain Hills, this week introduced Senate Bill 1054, which would make it a crime for someone within 20 feet of an officer to knowingly take video of any law enforcement activity without the officer's permission.
> ...


So on the one hand, I agree. People need to back away from the police and let them work. If you are in the 20 foot zone the officer has to constantly be watching you and his perp. But why didn't they just say that. The law is to restrict people from being within 20 feet of officers engaged in their duty, recording or not recording. The bill seems to make recording the center of its focus and that doesn't seem right to me.

http://www.azleg.gov/legtext/52leg/2r/bills/sb1054p.pdf



> 1 Be it enacted by the Legislature of the State of Arizona:
> 2 Section 1. Title 13, chapter 37, Arizona Revised Statutes, is amended
> 3 by adding section 13-3729, to read:
> 4 13-3729. Unlawful video recording of law enforcement activity;
> ...


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

6811 said:


> Nope, I did not learn anything from you Mr operator. I have met many folks like you and I hope you can sense that I have no respect for you. Regardless of how many property you have or where you do your business, no matter how much money you have, you are still a jerk. But you still have hope, cause you are honest enough to say or realize that you are a jerk.


Sounds to me like you are the whiner. You have no respect for the constitution and you've proved it.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> Here is one for you guys...
> Bill would make it a crime to videotape police in Arizona
> 
> So on the one hand, I agree. People need to back away from the police and let them work. If you are in the 20 foot zone the officer has to constantly be watching you and his perp. But why didn't they just say that. The law is to restrict people from being within 20 feet of officers engaged in their duty, recording or not recording. The bill seems to make recording the center of its focus and that doesn't seem right to me.
> ...


It is very tough to work when people are hovering around you. I have no issues in getting video taped while working, but it has to be reasonable. If you get on my face with your cell phone to the point you are hindering my duties, then you leave me no choice but to lock you up for hindering. That is an actual charge in my jurisdiction.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Sounds to me like you are the whiner. You have no respect for the constitution and you've proved it.


The constitution I respect, I took an oath to defend it, twice. Once in the military, once in civilian law enforcement. It's people like you I don't respect.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

6811 said:


> It is very tough to work when people are hovering around you. I have no issues in getting video taped while working, but it has to be reasonable. If you get on my face with your cell phone to the point you are hindering my duties, then you leave me no choice but to lock you up for hindering. That is an actual charge in my jurisdiction.


As it should be! But that is proximity based - not activity based.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

6811 said:


> The constitution I respect, I took an oath to defend it, twice. Once in the military, once in civilian law enforcement. It's people like you I don't respect.


One thing a cop hates......and that's a citizen that knows and exercises their rights. Especially the 5th. They get all nutted up when you don't tell on yourself.

You respect the constitution until it doesn't work in your favor.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

the point I am trying to make here is this --you have to let justice do it's work.
in ferguson the people started rioting even before the crap went to trial with 100 witnesses and countless video's proving that the man was in the wrong it still blew out of control because *they couldn't handle the truth*, they didn't want to here the truth and used it an excuse to act all stupid.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> As it should be! But that is proximity based - not activity based.


People should be able to video record police. The actual act of video taping should never be outlawed. I actually welcome it, I can always use a good footage to prove my actions. But unfortunately, there are people out there that video tape the police so that they could provoke the cop to do something wrong. They put the camera 8 inches away from your face hoping that you would swat their hand away so they could cry police brutality. They would call you names and verbally abuse you. It's funny how those type of people whine when the cop looses control and plays a drum solo with his night stick on the jerks head.

The cop of course is wrong for doing so, but you have to agree the bastard deserves to get his head knocked around.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

isn't that one of the reason police carry night sticks? to subdue a person.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> isn't that one of the reason police carry night sticks? to subdue a person.


They don't use them much anymore, they just shoot you.

Google : Gil Collar


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> isn't that one of the reason police carry night sticks? to subdue a person.


That was long ago. You can't use night sticks anymore for the purpose of subduing a person. I can see it being used for a come alongs, but not to beat anyone into submission.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

When I was trained in baton use (including by a retired police officer who trains police), more than once, there are different usages for batons.

1. to gain compliance
2. to deter advance
3. to take out limbs
4. to kill if facing a lethal threat without a gun available.

While batons can be used for limbs, applying more pressure to assist in subdueing through non contact manouvers etc.. I was trained primarily to use it for the above. Crowd control, defence against a weapon weilding attacker, they are also lethal if used against certain areas of the body. They extend reach.

Some batons are used for crowd control and are padded while others are not, it all depends. Batons are a weapon that can be lethal though they focus force to a point and extend reach.

As far as filming countries like france don't allow it, however the idea is, if there isn't a security matter compramised such as under cover cop, protected persons, or a larger investigation that will be compramised by the filming, then in general filming is ok as long as it is outside the police cordon for the scene as well as does not interfere with police actions such as trying to interview or question police when they are carrying out an arrest or other legal process, however there are times it is not ok, when it compramises undercover, informants, and operations.

What is this no nightsticks to gain compliance stuff coming from? You can use as much force as is required on someone who is resisting arrest, but you must use only as much force as is required based on the use of force standards that are in your jurisdiction.

There are other potential dangers in people filming cops due to gunphones and organized crime use of cameras that are actually firearms, which although are not in common use do exist.

First and foremost you should be asking, am I at risk, what do I need to do not to be at risk, is there anything I can do to insure that others are not at risk without endangering myself. Does the other person represent a risk to myself or others? What level of risk? Based on the level of risk what is an appropriate response? Can I use less force and still insure everyones safety? If someone is using force even if unarmed you can still have grounds to legitimize use of a baton if certain elements are in place.

I can't believe that using a baton to gain compliance against a physically assualtive person wouldn't be an option if the officer had legitimate reason to think equal force would not subdue the person, that is why police have force+1 as their standard.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> One thing a cop hates......and that's a citizen that knows and exercises their rights. Especially the 5th. They get all nutted up when you don't tell on yourself.
> 
> You respect the constitution until it doesn't work in your favor.


Hey operator, you don't know me. You don't know what I do and you can't do what I do. Do yourself a favor, tuck your tail away and go to sleep before you get your feelings hurt.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

6811 said:


> Hey operator, you don't know me. You don't know what I do and you can't do what I do. Do yourself a favor, tuck your tail away and go to sleep before you get your feelings hurt.


I know exactly what you do. You violate people's civil rights and get paid for it.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> I know exactly what you do. You violate people's civil rights and get paid for it.


I investigate sexual crimes against children and physical child abuse. I'm the one who interrogates child molesters and child abusers. Regular cops don't do what I do, you think you have what it takes to talk to child molesters all day long and get a confession so that justice could be served. Quit whining operator, you don't know me, and you don't know Jack squat.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

6811 said:


> I investigate sexual crimes against children and physical child abuse. I'm the one who interrogates child molesters and child abusers. Regular cops don't do what I do, you think you have what it takes to talk to child molesters all day long and get a confession so that justice could be served. Quit whining operator, you don't know me, and you don't know Jack squat.


Well that makes everyone else insignificant doesn't it ? You're a super cop that doesn't believe one should exercise their constitutional rights.

Quit whining ? Officer super hero that's all you've been doing since your first post on this thread.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Well that makes everyone else insignificant doesn't it ? You're a super cop that doesn't believe one should exercise their constitutional rights.
> 
> Quit whining ? Officer super hero that's all you've been doing since your first post on this thread.


Mr rich boy... You are so tough behind your screen, You think you can say anything you want because you have money. Then you hide behind the constitution thinking you can say anything and be a jerk because of 1A. Yeah, you are covered under 1A, but one day somebody is going to put a fist on your pie hole you will be running to your mama crying and whining about your rights.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

6811 said:


> Mr rich boy... You are so tough behind your screen, You think you can say anything you want because you have money. Then you hide behind the constitution thinking you can say anything and be a jerk because of 1A. Yeah, you are covered under 1A, but one day somebody is going to put a fist on your pie hole you will be running to your mama crying and whining about your rights.


Go read your post in the mirror and then try to convince yourself you're not pathetic. I bet you are absolutely horrible at your job.

If you tried to interrogate me, I'd blindfold you and play pin the tale on the donkey.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Go read your post in the mirror and then try to convince yourself you're not pathetic. I bet you are absolutely horrible at your job.
> 
> If you tried to interrogate me, I'd blindfold you and play pin the tale on the donkey.


Tale? How can you pin a tale on a donkey? Hmmm, I'm guessing you meant tail, right?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

6811 said:


> Tale? How can you pin a tale on a donkey? Hmmm, I'm guessing you meant tail, right?


Yes, pin the tail on the donkey. Boy, you really got me good there. Lol !


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I am kind of sure what 6811 is saying here -face to face you wouldn't even open your mouth to him or her (sorry don't really know or care what your gender is), but here on the internet you can be all mouthy cause your really a pussy.
I think that sums it up?
don't feel too bad 6811 I get that kind of crap all the time people mouth off to me on the phone until I show up at there office then they stfu like yesterday - yes I look that intimidating heck once I even made a dude in the army piss himself while we were waiting to use a porta potty just because I was standing behind him and looked kind of upset.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> I am kind of sure what 6811 is saying here -face to face you wouldn't even open your mouth to him or her (sorry don't really know or care what your gender is), but here on the internet you can be all mouthy cause your really a pussy.
> I think that sums it up?
> don't feel too bad 6811 I get that kind of crap all the time people mouth off to me on the phone until I show up at there office then they stfu like yesterday - yes I look that intimidating heck once I even made a dude in the army piss himself while we were waiting to use a porta potty just because I was standing behind him and looked kind of upset.


Wow, you sound like a real tough guy. Lol!!!!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

tough or pussy I could really care les what you think of me.
i'll still be around long after you.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Quote Originally Posted by 6811 View Post
Technically, pleading the 5th is not a crime. However, in today's law enforcement standards, knowing and exercising your rights is a sign of guilt and extremism. So you may not be a criminal yet, but you sure will be suspected of being up to no good. And if you are a LEO and you uphold the oath you took, you might be labeled as a sovereign citizen.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

^^^^^^^. I ripped that off another thread. 

So, you readily admit that knowing and exercising your rights is a sign of guilt and extremism. 

And you claim to have taken an oath to defend the constitution. 

You sir are what's wrong with America.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you know what operator6 ?
ahh never mind.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> you know what operator6 ?
> ahh never mind.


Thats the point I'm at now. My opinion has been stated and I spent several posts arguing with a fool, just aint worth it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm curious.
> How old are you? Twenties, maybe?


I never did see an answer to this.

Oh, and most people are not impressed by some guy who is constantly bragging about how much money he has. 
I once worked at a company owned by a multi-millionaire. He insisted I call him by his first name, he drove an old Ford station wagon, and wore khaki pants and plaid shirts. Just a regular guy who happened to be very rich, but he didn't run around bragging about himself.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Quote Originally Posted by 6811 View Post
> Technically, pleading the 5th is not a crime. However, in today's law enforcement standards, knowing and exercising your rights is a sign of guilt and extremism. So you may not be a criminal yet, but you sure will be suspected of being up to no good. And if you are a LEO and you uphold the oath you took, you might be labeled as a sovereign citizen.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Hey douchebag... I wrote that based on my observation of some of the new generation of military and cops. I don't condone it and when I see it I correct it. This is why some higher ups are really careful around me. I have been called a sovereign citizen by other cops because I uphold the constitution. You obviously like to mouth off on line but you don't have a clue what is going on. Im glad to see you are doing research on me, but if you want to learn more, just ask. I can tell you about the time I participated in a revolution that toppled a dictatorship, My service in the military and my 24 years of service in law enforcement, 18 years of the 24 as a detective investigating child abuse. You don't know me operator, you can't buy my experience and more than likely you won't be able to do what I do. You know why.... Because you whine to much. Without your money and your property you are nothing.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

6811 said:


> I investigate sexual crimes against children and physical child abuse. I'm the one who interrogates child molesters and child abusers. Regular cops don't do what I do, you think you have what it takes to talk to child molesters all day long and get a confession so that justice could be served.


God Bless you, sir.
Thank you for doing that job.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> God Bless you, sir.
> Thank you for doing that job.


Thank you sir. And thank you for your service, my dad told me stories about Vietnam. I have a lot of respect for Vietnam veterans.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

6811 said:


> Hey douchebag... I wrote that based on my observation of some of the new generation of military and cops. I don't condone it and when I see it I correct it. This is why some higher ups are really careful around me. I have been called a sovereign citizen by other cops because I uphold the constitution. You obviously like to mouth off on line but you don't have a clue what is going on. Im glad to see you are doing research on me, but if you want to learn more, just ask. I can tell you about the time I participated in a revolution that toppled a dictatorship, My service in the military and my 24 years of service in law enforcement, 18 years of the 24 as a detective investigating child abuse. You don't know me operator, you can't buy my experience and more than likely you won't be able to do what I do. You know why.... Because you whine to much. Without your money and your property you are nothing.


So you posted that on observation of the new generation of military and police BUT the higher ups that are careful around you......well they are obviously not new if they are higher ups.

Thanks for proving my point. You Admit it's going on and you're trying to stop it.

So cops in your department think knowing your rights and exercising them, pleading the 5th is viewed as extremism.

You've completely proved my point.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> So you posted that on observation of the new generation of military and police BUT the higher ups that are careful around you......well they are obviously not new if they are higher ups.
> 
> Thanks for proving my point. You Admit it's going on and you're trying to stop it.
> 
> ...


Wrong.... Read the post again. And your assumption of the higher ups being not new is also incorrect. It is obvious you have zero knowledge in LE. Where do you get your info regarding cops anyway, BLM...


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

6811 said:


> Wrong.... Read the post again. And your assumption of the higher ups being not new is also incorrect. It is obvious you have zero knowledge in LE. Where do you get your info regarding cops anyway, BLM...


Either way......you admit that cops in your department think that knowing and exercising your rights is extremism.

Fine guys you work with. Defenders of the constitution. That is the point.

Call me what you want, I'm not the one violating people's constitutional rights.

It doesn't say much for your experience when "higher ups" are new and they are your superiors. Why would you work for people who believe exercising your rights are extremism.? 
Again you have proved my point. Cops hate it when you know your rights and invoke the 5th.

You said so yourself !!!! So what's your problem ??


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Either way......you admit that cops in your department think that knowing and exercising your rights is extremism.
> 
> Fine guys you work with. Defenders of the constitution. That is the point.
> 
> Call me what you want, I'm not the one violating people's constitutional rights. You're


OK.... I guess the jokes on me. I have been arguing with a moron who does not understand what he reads...


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

6811 said:


> OK.... I guess the jokes on me. I have been arguing with a moron who does not understand what he reads...


I understood exactly what you posted. Your words not mine.

You believe the new generation of military and police think that citizens knowing and exercising their rights are viewed as extremism. You also say the " higher ups " watch what they do around you. That says a lot for the people that run your jurisdiction.

Your words , not mine.

I just happen to agree and that nuts you up. Call all the names you want., you can't change what you posted.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I never did see an answer to this.
> 
> Oh, and most people are not impressed by some guy who is constantly bragging about how much money he has.
> I once worked at a company owned by a multi-millionaire. He insisted I call him by his first name, he drove an old Ford station wagon, and wore khaki pants and plaid shirts. Just a regular guy who happened to be very rich, but he didn't run around bragging about himself.


I'll be happy to participate in a thread about myself but today I'm talking about the police and their belief that people who know and exercise their rights are extremist.

Frankly, I find that alarming. Do you ?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I never did see an answer to this.
> 
> Oh, and most people are not impressed by some guy who is constantly bragging about how much money he has.
> I once worked at a company owned by a multi-millionaire. He insisted I call him by his first name, he drove an old Ford station wagon, and wore khaki pants and plaid shirts. Just a regular guy who happened to be very rich, but he didn't run around bragging about himself.


was his name Sam?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> I'll be happy to participate in a thread about myself but today I'm talking about the police and their belief that people who know and exercise their rights are extremist.
> 
> Frankly, I find that alarming. Do you ?


first nope
second being 12 and looking for a fight is the wrong attitude sir.


----------

